# Introduction - Bryan and Piper



## bryan91 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi everyone,
My name is Bryan and I share my apartment with a six month old ball of floof named Piper who is also a blue long haired Persian.

I’ve had her for about three months now and as she’s the first cat I’ve ever owned, thought it might be a good idea to join an online forum in case I ever need some advice and just get to talk to other cat people


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome. Give Piper a smooch for me. Cute picture


----------

